# Cjc, Ipam, and Riptropin Combo -LoG- Purchase Peptides and Tp2012



## crackrbaby (Aug 12, 2012)

It's been about 2-3 weeks since the completion of my http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html . Since then, my gains have remained, strength and stamina is up, Feeling Great!
  I decided to give Rips and my Peptide combo a run, see what it can do in a few months. I have seen great results with the Peptides alone!

_*Purchase Peptides - *Cjc and Ipam*
Tp2012- *Riptropin_






_*Goals:
*_Make solid lean gains, and drop some bodyfat at the same time. 
_*
Training days - Timing*_
M - Off
T - Tri's, Chest, Shoulders - 9am
W - Off
T - Bi's, Lats, Back - 9am
F - Off
S - Legs, Abs - 9am
S - Off

_*Protocol as Follows:*_
Workout Days-
6:00am- 100Mcg's Cjc1295, 100Mcg's Ipam. 
6:10am- 2.5 Iu's Riptropin
9:00am- Workout
10:30am- 100Mcg's Cjc1295, 100Mcg's Ipam 
Pre Bed - 100Mcg's Cjc1295, 100Mcg's Ipam

Off Days-
Same as Above.

 I will run this combo 7 days a week, with a possible increase on the rips and/or peptide dose, for as many months as I can afford. Right now I've got 3 months worth, and plan to steadly add to it.

_*Stats:*_
5'11
28 Yrs old
188 lbs
~11.% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter ) 
Current Pic: Check out my Pct log. Link listed at top of thread.


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 12, 2012)

You will love the peptide and hgh combo bro,I researched tbe combo and it was a huge diference.Good luck!


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 13, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> You will love the peptide and hgh combo bro,I researched tbe combo and it was a huge diference.Good luck!


 I hope so bro! Been looking foward to running this combo for quite some time. 
   Yesterday was day 1, so theres not much to report at the moment.
 How long did you run your combo for? And what kind of results did you get?


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 13, 2012)

My rat started to fill out real nice while loosing bf as a higher rate.  Nails started growing faster and so did nose hairs. I have been researching the combo for about 2 months now.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 13, 2012)

nice bro goodluck


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 14, 2012)

_*Day 2: 
*_Last night I started noticing the effects of the GH. While trying to fall asleep, I noticed my hands kept getting that tingling sensation everyone talks about. Then, halfway through the night I woke up to bleed the ol' lizard, and my arms were stiff, and joints were sore. Kinda felt like I just did hours of forearm workouts. I wouldnt say it was painfull, but it was slightly uncomfortable. The uncomfortability put a smile on my face, I know this shits working!

 I will be hitting the gym today, so I'll note any improvements/sides. 
*Stats:*
5'11
28 Yrs old
188 lbs
~11.% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 16, 2012)

Luck??? is there such a thing? 



TwisT said:


> nice bro goodluck


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 16, 2012)

_*Day 4: 
*_
It seems like my nightime hand tingling and sore joints are starting to subside.  I have also started taking Orange Triad Multi-Vita, which may be helping a slight bit.
 I am also starting to notice a bit more vascularity. I'm down 2 lbs since starting. Muscle fullness and definition have slightly increased. This may be due to lower Bf%
 Overall I feel great!

*Gym:*
 The gym went well. I didnt push out any Pr's, but I felt really good with my squats and deads. Im going to go All-Out next week and see if I can break any Pr's, I have confidence I can. 
 One thing I noted, I seemed to be sweating quite a bit more than usual in the gym. 

*Stats:*
5'11
28 Yrs old
186 lbs
~10.8% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 16, 2012)

sick log. Can't wait for my peptides to come. I'll be adding about 3iu in a few months before next cycle. im going to try to inject the peptides 4 times a day maybe even 5 on weekends


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 16, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> sick log. Can't wait for my peptides to come. I'll be adding about 3iu in a few months before next cycle. im going to try to inject the peptides 4 times a day maybe even 5 on weekends


Once you do, you'll ask yourself why you didnt do this years ago! I'll upload some pics later this week. You can clearly see fatloss and definition improvement.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dude I dno why I didn't add it during my cut phase a few months back lol. I think I was scared of the whole speeding up cancer thing.. Still am but w/e i hear mixed things on that subject.


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 18, 2012)

*Quick Update:*
 Recovery, Sleep, Dreams, and Over-all Well being has been Insane! 
  This combo is Tits!


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 21, 2012)

_*Day 9: 

*_Feeling more alive each day! Energy and stamina are way up. Overall body composition is improving. Muscles look equally as pumped as they did when I was on Test. No B.S. Skin is already looking much better. I seem to have a much more smooth, tan, tight, slightly oily look than my normal dry blotchy german complexion.


*Gym:

*This is what gets me excited! Today was Chest, Tri, Shoulder day. I was able to put up an extra 10 lbs on Military Press, 10 lbs on bench ( without a spotter ), and still finished about 15 minutes faster than my normal routine! Which proves to myself that my recovery times are getting faster and faster between sets. I felt fucking beast mode today, sweating like a pig, and slamming shit like I owned the gym! Once I saw I was done about 15 mins early, I decided to hit a few things twice. Overkill? Probably.. But it felt damn good!

*Stats:*
5'11
28 Yrs old
188 lbs <--- Body weight increased 2 lbs, but Bf% has not moved.. 
~10.8% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )


----------



## Him123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like that combo is golden!


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 22, 2012)

A gift from Purchase Peptides!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for representing! You're one of our best customers you at least deserve that. now you can say  "all I got was this tshirt!" lol


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 28, 2012)

How ur cycle going? U liking those rips?


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 30, 2012)

Update coming soon. Been on the road for 7 days and have 7 more to go. I'll catch everyone up as soon as I return. Rips are great!!


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 6, 2012)

_*Day 25: 

*_Holy Sh*T, seems like I've been gone forever! I've been on the road for ~14 days, 7 of which I was able to make it to the gym. My diet has been slightly off, but not bad by any means! Just more carbs at dinner time than normal. 
 The day I hit the road I changed two things in my cycle. I changed from Ipam to Ghrp 2 and added some Ostarine from Purchase Peptides. I've been on Ipam for almost 6 months and wanted to change it up a bit. No other reason.
 This combo is the best I have ran to date! Muscles Full, Sleep and Energy through the roof, and my hunger has remained controllable. The only neg. sides I have experienced is hands are tight as shit ( really a PITA when driving for hours ), and legs/feet seem to fall asleep very often.
 Now the kicker......... This morning I weighed in at 194lbs! Thats 6 lbs in about 2 weeks! I am still vascular, abs visible, feeling great! Is it the Osta? The ghrp 2 ? or the Rips kicking in ? Not sure, but it's fucking awesome!
 If things continue in this direction, I may never stop! 

*Stats:*
5'11
28 Yrs old
194 lbs 
~11.4% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ya man im up 7 pounds from anabolic cut and haven't added much if any fat. My friend says i look better now then I did on cycle. I haven't even added my rips yet just peptides. I can't wait to add some rips.


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 8, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Ya man im up 7 pounds from anabolic cut and haven't added much if any fat. My friend says i look better now then I did on cycle. I haven't even added my rips yet just peptides. I can't wait to add some rips.



Good shit bro. You will love the rips.


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 4, 2012)

_*Day 52: 


*_It's been a while since my last update, so I figured I'd update things a bit. 
 I have continued the use of Ghrp2,Cjc, and Ostarine along side of my rips. I have also included Huperzine A and L-Dopa 3 times daily to my dosing protocol. 
  All I have to say is Fucking WOW. This combo has me feeling king! The numbness/tightness in my hands are constant. I have continued to lean out, yet gain weight. I'm currently sitting at 196 lbs. I have no clue what my Bf% is, but its going down.. ( Pics will be up by the end of the week ) 
 Strength and aggression is the gym is constantly climbing. I am starting to get some pain in my elbows and shoulders after lifting. I may add some joint support to try to combat this. I'll be 100% honest, this feels better than the first cycle of Test I ran. Its simply amazing. I wake up in the AM and dose my Peps and Ostarine, then take a shower, then hit the rips. Once im out the door I am fucking buzzing with energy! This has NEVER been me. I am NOT a morning person. I am starting to notice some small acne on my arms. Personally I think its the Ostarine, but I cannot be 100%. Either way, its a small price to pay for the gains I am making. 
 This is by far the best stack I have ever ran. I personally cannot get over how amazing I feel and how fast my body composition is changing. I could go on and on about this shit, but you wont know until you try it yourself. 

*Stats:*
5'11
28 Yrs old
196 lbs


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 5, 2012)

damn been waiting on a update. lol good shit dude!!


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 5, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> damn been waiting on a update. lol good shit dude!!


You start your rips yet?


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ya from.another guy to wouldn't accept Me lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 9, 2012)

Slow N Steady


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 9, 2012)

Just a reminder of where I was @ ~ 1 Year ago..


----------

